
Ask HN: How important is the absence of forced user account creation to growth? - whitepoplar
It seems like several of the world&#x27;s fastest-growing websites&#x2F;apps grew so quickly because they a) offered value to users without b) forcing them to create accounts.<p>Here are four examples:<p>1) Google - Users can get search results and Google can monetize them, all without accounts.<p>2) Reddit - Much of reddit&#x27;s value is giving users interesting information, and displaying a conversation around it. Accounts exist, but they&#x27;re not necessary.<p>3) WhatsApp - Users technically have accounts, but they never have to sign up and create a username&#x2F;password. The phone number <i>is</i> the auth.<p>4) Wikipedia - Search the world&#x27;s largest encyclopedia. No accounts.<p>Do you believe these services would have taken over their respective markets if users were forced to create accounts? Any ideas for a resource you wish existed without the need for an account?
======
mattbgates
In my early days of web app creation, I hated.. and in a way, I still HATE
creating an account. I hate handing over my email address. My email is
bombarded with .. I would love to call it spam. Hell, I remember spam. My
Yahoo email was filled with it! But my Gmail? It's filled with "spam" that I
signed up for! It's tech letters and newsletters and things on sale and so on
and so forth.. useful? Sometimes. A lot? Nope.

I end up deleting at least 25% of my email without ever reading it. I find
some email useful that I wanted or needed. And then the rest? Oh I'll get to
it... someday? Maybe? I used to go on a few plane trips every year.. and
during that time, sitting, waiting, layover flights, etc., I would go through
my emails. I have managed to get through at least 500 pieces of email that
way... but as quickly as I delete them, they just re-appear.

And as much as I would love to read everyone's enticing article.. I just don't
have the time.

Anyways, I figured I'd create a web app without any sign and no personal
information. Only requirement is a headline and a password so that you can
return to it later on if you wish. And it is being used throughout the world.
I don't collect IP addresses, no email addresses, I don't collect anything. No
need.. I'm busy doing other stuff.

But I created to rebel against those websites that require email addresses and
email you things you don't want. None of that here... at all. I have no
interest in obtaining email addresses or emailing anyone. Just wanted to
create a tool for myself where I didn't have to hand over my email address "to
the unknown" and I'm happy to have shared it with the world.

Check it out: [https://mypost.io/](https://mypost.io/)

------
bloodbeard
I think the success of those companies is due in no small part to the fact
that they don't force account creation for passive use. If wikipedia presented
me with some bullshit intro to an article with a promise to be allowed to read
the whole thing with an account I'd either go to the competition, or sign up
with bogus account info, and then copy/share the article with whoever I can to
save them the hassle of making an account.

------
spcelzrd
Imgur is another example that gives users a lot of content without a login.
I've been turned off by Pinterest because when I hit it through a Google
search, it wants me to login. Instant back button.

This is probably too generic a question. Depends on domain and competitors. If
you could create a LinkedIn competitor that did not force you to create and
account, I would use that. But if you can get that much content, it probably
doesn't matter whether you force people to login or not.

